# Removal and Storage from UK to Portugal



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

We are trying to work out rough costs of when we relocate to Portugal from the UK. We know that a quote will be necessary for an accurate figure but does anyone have any experience of rough, and I mean rough, figures of how much it might be to use an international removals company to move the contents of an average 3 bed detached house?

We will be renting initially so is anyone aware of the costs of house contents storage in Portugal?

many thanks
John


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A little more information might give you more feedback.
Where from in the UK and what aarea in Portugal


----------



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

We are moving from Fareham, Hampshire to Azeitao Portugal


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

We used Algarve Removals to move us over and were very pleased with the service. Price wise they were in line with the 3 quotes we got, the key for us was the ability to pack for us.
Price wise then you would be better to talk direct to them, we still use them to ship for us but I guess the price we pay per cubic metre would be higher now than for a full move.

Hope that helps

Rob


----------

